# Looking for Bass Player (St.John's)



## Evilmusician (Apr 13, 2007)

Looking for a bassplayer with stage experience ,quality gear and ability to do a few backups ,located in St.John's NL (putting together an original band ,I have bunch rock/alternative tunes written and would like to play some of it live cheers! Any questions just ask away laters!:rockon:


----------

